# هل توجد اكتشافات اثرية تعضد صحة الكتاب المقدس؟



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
لقد قمت بكتابة عدة اجزاء عن الاكتشافات الاثرية التى تعضد ما ورد بكتابنا المقدس وبعد ان اسأذنت ادارة المنتدى قررت تجميعهم فى موضوع واحد فى قسم الشبهات على ان يكون موضوع متجدد يوميا اضيف اليه كل ما تم اكتشافه. صلوا من اجلى


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

قد نتفق او نختلف ولكن الكتاب المقدس هو الكتاب الوحيد الذى تعددت مسارح احداثه وشخصياته بل واللغات التى كتب بها مما جعله مادة خصبة للملحدين واتباع الديانات الاخرى وهدفا للتشكيك فى عصمته وصحة وحيهنوبما اننا كمؤمنين نؤمن بصحة كتابنا المقدس ايمانا روحيا وجب علينا ان نعضد هذا ايضا بالثوابت والاكتشافات العلمية التى تخاطب هؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنون إلا بكل ما هو عقلى.
وبمعونة إلهية سأبدأ هذة السلسلة على أجزاء مصليا للآب ان ينير قلوبكم قبل أعينكم.


- برج بابل -
كلنا نعلم القصة المذكورة فى الاصحاح الحادى عشر من سفر التكوين والتى تتحدث عن بناء برج بابل وكيف بلبل الله لسان هذا الشعب وشتتهم ولكن يبقى السؤال هل كانت هذة القصة مجرد محض خيال او أسطورة ام ان هناك ما يعضدها من الاكتشافات الاثرية؟.
والحق ان من يتتبع القصة يجد ان الكتاب المقدس قال انها حدثت فى أرض شنعار وهى الارض الواقعة جنوب بلاد ما بين النهرين والواقعة فى العراق الحالى.
وحضارة بلاد النهرين معروفة ببناء (الزقورة او الزقورات) (ziggurat) وهى اهرامات شديدة الشبه بهرم سقارة بالجيزة وان كانت حضارة بلاد ما بين النهرين قد بدأت مبكرا فى بناء مثل تلك الاهرامات المدرجة قبل معرفة المصريين بها وعلى خلاف العادة فالاهرامات المصرية استخدمت كمدافن للملوك ولكن الزقورات استخدمت كملاجىء للحماية من الاخطار مثل الفيضانات وغيرها وهو ما يتوافق مع ما ذكر بسفر التكوين، ولا يوجد اى دليل او اكتشاف يقول انها كانت تستخدم كمدفن وعادة كان يتوسط الزقورة من الداخل بئر ماء، وكانت الزقورات من المعالم الاساسية لحضارة بلاد ما بين النهرين بل وكانت من الاساسيات عند تخطيطهم لبناء مدنهم.
وفى اربعينيات القرن الماضى اكتشفت البعثات الاثرية العديد منها فى هذة المنطقة حيث اكتشفت ما يزيد عن 40 زقورة مختلفة الاحجام وان كان اكبرها هو ما تم اكتشافه فى مدينة اريدو اكبر المدن بعد العاصمة اور فى تلك الحقبة.
وتقول الاكتشافات ان حضارة ما بين بلاد النهرين عرفت بناء الزقورات بين عام4300 و 3500 قبل الميلاد واستمرت حتى ظهور الحضارة البابلية.
واتفق العديد من علماء الآثار على ان ماورد بالملحمة السومرية هو وصف لما حدث فى قصة برج بابل ، والملحمة السومرية هى ملحمة اسطورية وجدت عام 1853 محفورة على 12 لوح طينى ويعود تاريخها للعام 2750 قبل الميلادوتعتبر من اوائل القصص التى كتبها الانسان.
والغريب ان هناك مقطوعة من الابيات بهذة الملحمة تدعى(انمركار وإله آراتا) وهى مقطوعة شعرية كتبها انمركار الملك ويقول فيها الآتى:-

ذات يوم لم يكن هناك ثعبان
لم يكن هناك عقرب
لم يكن هناك ضبع،لم يكن أسد
لم يكن هناك كلاب برية،لم يكن ذئب
لم يكن هناك خوف لم يكن رعب
لم يكن للانسان منافس
فى تلك الايام فى ارض سوبور وارض حمازى
كنا نتكلم اللغة السومرية بانسجام
الارض العظيمة،ارض المراسيم الملكية
اورى،الارض التى بها كل شىء فى توافق
مارتيو، الارض التى بها نرتاح بأمان
الكون كله والناس فى انسجام
نتكلم بلسان واحد
ثم قام الإله (انكى) إله الخصوبة
الإله الذى جميع أوامره جديرة بالثقة
إله الحكمة الذى يفهم الأرض
زعيم الآلهة
واهب الحكمة إله اريدو
غير الكلام فى افواههم
صنع اختلاف فى داخلهم
اختلاف فى كلام الانسان
الذى كان حتى وقت قريب يتكلم لغة واحدة

لا تعليق منى بل اترك لكم التعليق ولى عودة
سلام ربنا يسوع المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

- فلك نوح -
على مدار أخر عقدين من السنوات حظى موضوع فلك نوح باهتمام دولى للبحث عن مكان وجوده ، وقد استقبلت منطقة جبال اراراط الواقعة شرق تركيا العشرات من البعثات العلمية للبحث أغلبها من البعثات المسيحية الامريكية للبحث عن اى خيط يقودنا لمكان وجود الفلك.
ووفقا للكتاب المقدس سفر التكوين الاصحاح السادس فان سفينة نوح كانت بشكل البوارج الحالية وتعتبر من اكبر السفن التى ابحرت قبل القرن العشرين حيث بلغ طولها 150 متر وعرضها 25 متر اما الارتفاع حوالى 15 متر ومكونة من طوابق متعددة ، وكانت مصنوعة من الخشب ومغطاة من الخارج بالقار وهو مادة (البيتومين) العازلة للماء، وبالنسبة لى أجدها من الغرائب ان الشعوب فى تلك الفترة عرفت مثل تلك المادة لانها احدى مشتقات البترول وهى نفس المادة التى نستخدمها اليوم فى رصف الطرق والمعروفة بالاسفلت، فهل كانت هناك حضارات تقترب تطورا من حضارتنا الحالية؟
وهل فعلا هناك حضارات متقدمة جدا مثل حضارة اتلانتس المفقودة كما يدعى البعض؟ لا أعلم ولكن من يدعون بمثل تلك الحضارات المتقدمة لهم أسانيدهم القوية التى تؤيد فكرتهم ولكن هذا ليس بموضوعنا.
يقول الكتاب المقدس ان السفينة رست على جبال أراراط وغادر نوح وعائلته وتركوا سفينتهم على الجبل ومن ثم اختفى اى ذكر للفلك بعد ذلك ولم يذكر لنا كاتب التكوين هل ما زال الفلك موجود فى وقت كتابة السفر من عدمه.
وجبال اراراط اليوم هو سلسلة جبلية لها قمتين، ومن المثير للاهتمام انه على مر العصور كانت هناك الكثير من التقارير التى تفيد وجود سفينة ضخمة على احد الجبال فى هذة المنطقة والمثير ايضا ان احدى هذة الروايات كانت من القرن الثالث الميلادى وكانت تؤكد ان الناس فى القرن الثالث كان يمكنها رؤية السفينة بسهولة.
وفى الوقت الحاضر عديد من التقارير عن اشخاص زاروا تلك السفينة ودخلوها او ساروا على سطحها ، وتقارير عن صور التقطت لها جوا كلها تؤكد بقاء جزء كبير من السفينة بشكل جيد وانها ليست على قمة الجبل بل فى مكان ما بالجبل على ارتفاع 10000 مترا ، وان السفينة يمكن مشاهدة اجزاء منها خاصة فى فصل الصيف عندما يذوب الجليد حيث ان هذة المنطقة مغطاة بالثلوج اغلب اوقات السنة.
ومما اعطى ثقة لمثل تلك التقارير هو شهادة رائد الفضاء الاميركى (جيمس إيروين) الذى زار تلك الجبل والتقط العديد من الصور لأجزاء من السفينة عام 1980 ولكن للأسف لقد توفى بعدها مباشرة ومكان الصور غير معروف حتى الان ولكن بالرغم من ذلك لم تتوقف البعثات الاثرية حتى يومنا هذا لاستكشاف الجسم الكامل للفلك.
يتبع....


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

هناك عدد متزايد من العلماء يقرون بوجود أدلة جيولوجية على حدوث الطوفان وكما ذكرت فى الجزء السابق هناك من يدعون رؤيتهم لجزء من الفلك،ولكن هناك العديد من العلماء ايضا الذين يبحثون فى حساب ابعاد وأطوال فلك نوح وهل فعلا هى نفس الابعاد ولااطوال المذكورة فى الكتاب المقدس،لان وقوفهم على حقيقة هذة الارقام سيفيد كثيرا فى علم الحيوان وطرق بناء السفن اليوم.
وكما ذكرت ان طول السفينة كان حوالى 150 مترا وعرضها 25 مترا والارتفاع حوالى 15 متر.
ووفقا لصانعو السفن اليوم فان نسبة الطول للعرض هى 1:6 وهى نسبة مثيرة للاعجاب حيث ان تلك الاطوال والابعاد تعطى السفينة ثبات تام فى الابحار فى أعالى البحار، ولكن كان من المستحيل على فلك نوح بتلك الابعاد ان يبحر يمينا او يسارا بل فقط تعطيه افضلية فى مواجهة الاعاصير والهروب من الفيضان وبذلك يكون تخطيط الفلك يتوافق تماما مع الغرض من بناؤه.

هل كانت السفينة كبيرة بما يكفى لحمل كل هذا العدد من الحيوانات؟
وفقا لقوانين الرياضيات فان المساحات المتاحة فى الفلك ووفقا لهذة الاطوال والابعاد كانت لا تقل عن 100000 قدم مربع او ما يوازى مساحة 20 ملعب كرة سلة.
وبحساب الفراغات تكعيبيا تكون السفينة تحتوى على 1500000 قدم مكعب او ما يوازى 460000 متر مكعب وللتقريب لمفهومنا النظرى كانت تعادل 570عربة من عربات قطارات البضائع.

كم من الحيوانات كان يجب تحميلها فوق ظهر الفلك؟
وفقا لأرنست ماير أستاذ علم البيولوجى بجامعة هارفارد والملقب بداروين القرن العشرين، انه هناك اكثر من مليون نوع من الحيوانات فى العالم ومع ذلك لم يكن من الضرورى حمل كل هذة الانواع على ظهر السفينة لانهم يستطيعون الحياة فى المياة او التأقلم فيها فهناك 21000 نوع من الاسماك و1700 نوع من فطريات البحر و600 نوع من الايكينودرمز مثل نجمة البحر وقنفذ البحر و107000 نوع من الرخويات مثل بلح البحر والمحار و10000 نوع من المرجان وشقائق النعمان والاسماك الهلامية و5000 نوع من الاسفنج و30000 نوع من المجهريات وحيدة الخلية، بالاضافة للثدييات البحرية مثل الحيتان والفقمة واسد البحر، والبرمائيات مثل السلاحف البحرية والتماسيح كذلك عدد كبير من المفصليات حوالى 838000 نوع مثل سرطان البحر والجمبرى وبراغيث الماء و35000 نوع من الديدان والعديد من الحشرات التى تستطيع الحياة بالماء.

كم حيوان احتاج ان يدخل الفلك؟
العالمان دكتور موريس و وايتكومب فى كتابهما (طوفان التكوين) ذكرا ان ليس اكثر من 35000 حيوان كانوا فى احتياج لدخول السفينة، ولكى نكون منصفين دعونا نقول ان كل الحيوانات ليست بنفس الحجم وبافتراض ان نوح اخذ الاحجام المتوسطة والصغيرة السن من الحيوانات الضخمة مثل الفيل، ودعونا نقول ان متوسط حجم الحيوان هو حجم الخروف او الشاة وبفرض ان الحيوانات التى دخلت الفلك هى 50000 حيوان وهذة الفرضية اكثر من العدد الذى ذكره دكتور موريس بكثير.
وبحسبة بسيطة اذا كانت مساحة الفلك هى مساحة 570 عربة قطار بضائع كما ذكرنا وكل عربة وفقا للواقع العملى تحمل حوالى 250 خروف اذن حمولة السفينة كانت اكثر من 120000 حيوان لم يستغل نوح اكثر من 37% من مساحتها لتحميل الحيوانات.
وتبقى هناك مشكلة كيف قام نوح بنفسه ببناء مثل تلك السفينة العظيمة ولكن الكتاب لم ينفى فرضية ان يكون نوح استعان بأخرين كعمال لبناء فلكه.

كيف جمع نوح الحيوانات داخل السفينة؟
لم يقول لنا سفر التكوين ان نوح جمع الحيوانات بنفسه وربما وهذا اكثر مصداقية ان الله جمعها بنفسه الى باب فلك نوح وهذا يتضح من قول كاتب التكوين(دخل اثنان اثنان الى نوح الى الفلك ذكرا وانثى) تك9:7 ، وربما يعود ذلك الى غريزة الهجرة الجماعية الموجودة عند بعض انواع الحيوانات والطيور ولا نستطيع ان ننكر ان هناك بعض من الحيوانات والطيور عندها حاسة قوية للشعور بالخطر قبل حدوثه وربما كانت هذة ايضا من الاسباب التى دفعت الحيوانات للبحث عن ملاذ آمن داخل الفلك.

كيف استطاع نوح ان يعول كل هذا العدد؟
من المشاكل المطروحة ايضا للنقد هى كيف استطاع نوح واسرته ان يعولوا كل هذا العدد من الحيوانات وتوفير الطعام والماء لهم بالضافة الى الهواء النقى والصرف الصحى.
ولكن العديد من العلماء يقترحون ان ما يقرب من جميع الحيوانات والطيور يمتلكون قدرات كامنة تتجلى فى السبات الشتوى وتحمل الحرارة والعطش صيفا وان هذة القدرات تزيد وتصل الى أقصى درجاتها فى أوقات الخطر والاحتياج ولربما وصلت قدراتهم الكامنة بالفعل الى تلك الدرجة فى خلال مدة تواجدهم داخل الفلك.

يتبع................

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

هل كانت قصة سدوم وعمورة حقيقة ام خيال؟

قام العديد من الجيولوجيون باكتشاف موقع سدوم وعمورة وهو الى الجنوب من البحر الميت فى مكان يدعى باب الضهرة بالاردن وهناك عدة أدلة على حريق هائل حدث للمدينتين فى وقت واحد ووصلت درجة حرارة الحريق الى 5000 درجة مئوية مما أحال كل شىء إلى رماد من جدران لأدوات بل وهناك اتربة ذهبية ناتجة عن انصهار الذهب الذى كانوا يمتلكونه اهل هاتين المدينتين.
والاكتشاف المذهل هو أن طبقات الأرض للمنطقة حول مدينة سدوم مرتبة بشكل معين معاكس للطبقات التي تحويها المنطقة المحيطة بقرية سدوم وبتسلسل معاكس تماما مما يؤكد ما ذكره كاتب التكوين (وقلب تلك المدن وكل الدائرة وجميع سكان المدن ونبات الارض) تك25:19.
ولكن كيف حدث هذا الحريق وهل فعلا كان نارا وكبريتا من السماء؟
تقول الاكتشافات ان هناك صدع كبير ناتج عن حدوث زلزال قوى بالمنطقة القريبة من باب الضرة كما ان هذة المنطقة تحتوى على ابار بترولية تغلب عليها التكوينات الكبريتية وبذلك يكون من المحتمل ان يكون حدث زلزال مدمر نتج عنه خروج مواد بترولية وكبريتية من الصدع الناتج عن الزلزال وتطايرت تلك الحمم فى الهواء نتيجة الاندفاع من باطن الارض وربما احترقت بشرارة او عامل خارجى فنزلت من الجو على المدينة، وبذلك ينطبق قول الكتاب(فأمطر الرب على سدوم وعمورة نارا وكبريتا من عند الرب من السماء)تك24:19.

سلام يسوع اترك لكم


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

هل هناك دليل ان اليهود عاشوا بمصر؟

يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان يعقوب وعائلته هاجروا الى مصر(تك 11) وانهم عاشوا فى ارض رعمسيس ونموا هناك واصبحوا من اصحاب الاملاك وفى النهاية استخدموا كعبيد لبناء مدينة رعمسيس(خر 11) وبعد 430 عام ارتحلوا من رعمسيس(خر40) وبهذا نستنتج ان اليهود قضوا مدة اقامتهم الطويلة فى مصر فى رعمسيس وحولها.
والحق ان الاسم رعمسيس ظهر متأخرا عن فترة وجود اليهود فى مصر حيث ان الاسم اطلق على المدينة فى القرن ال13 قبل الميلاد وكانت تقع فى شرق دلتا النيل،ولكن لان كتبة الكتاب المقدس كتبوا الكتاب بعد هذة الفترة فاطلقوا اسم المدينة على المكان الذى عاش به اليهود بأثر رجعى.
والان صرنا نعرف الكثير عن تاريخ هذة المدينة فمنذ العام 1966 تمت حفريات بشكل واسع النطاق تحت اشراف العالم (مانفريد بايتاك)من معهد الاثار النمساوى.
وللمرة الاولى وجد مانفريد ادلة قوية على وجود اليهود فى هذة المنطقة وفى تلك الحقبة من الزمن.
المدينة رعمسيس تقع الان فى تل الضبعة 100كم شمال شرق القاهرة بدلتا مصر،ومن الحفريات تبين ان هذة المنطقة كان يصلها رافد نيلى مما جعلها ارض خصبة واتاح لسكانها الاتصال بالبحر المتوسط،كما انها تقع على طريق حورس البرى والذى كان يربطها بارض كنعان ، وكل هذة المزايا جعلت من رعمسيس مركز اقتصادى وعسكرى له اهميته.
ويمكننا تقسيم تاريخ هذة المدينة الى ثلاث اقسام:مرحلة ماقبل الهكسوس ومرحلة الهكسوس وما بعد الهكسوس،والهكسوس شعوب كانت تسكن سوريا فلسطين وجاءت لتعيش فى دلتا مصر واخيرا قاموا بالسيطرة على الدليتا وحكموها لمدة 108 عام (1663-1555) ق.م ، ووفقا للدراسات فانيعقوب وعائلته دخلوا مصر حوالى عام 1880 ق.م وخرجوا منها 1450ق.م .
واول دليل وجده مانفريد على وجود اليهود فى تلك البقعة هو وجود بقايا من هذة المدينة والتى كانت تعرف فى تلك الفترة بمدينة الرعاة قبل ان يطلق عليها لفظ(رعمسيس) وكما هو معروف ان المصريين كانوا ينبذون مهنة الرعى ويعتبرونها نجاسة وفقا لمعتقداتهم الدينية،وهناك اكتشف مانفريد مدينة غير محصنة ولكن بها بعض الجدران شديدة القرب لبعضها البعض مثل اسطبلات الخيول وغالبا كانت تستخدم لحفظ الحيوانات.
كما اكتشف مانفريد اكواخ مستطيلة من الطوب الرملى ربما كانت لسكن اليهود ولكن ليست كل المنازل كانت فى صورة اكواخ بل وجد هناك بناء يشبه الفيلا اليوم وربما كان مخصص لشخص ذو صفة رسمية او منصب كبيروكما اخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان يوسف كان ثان رجل بالمملكة فمن المحتمل جدا ان يكون هذا المنزل هو ليوسف، ولكن كما نعلم ان الدولة الفرعونية كانت تعانى من البيروقراطية وبذلك لا يستطيع ان يعيش يوسف بعيدا عن الملك ولكن ربما انتقل يوسف لهذة المدينة ليكون قريبا من ابيه يعقوب واخوته.
الفيلا كانت بمساحة 12*10 مترا ولها فناء مساحته 12*19 مترا ومكونة من 6 غرف على هيئة حدوة حصان مفتوحة على الفناء ،والغريب فى هذا الشكل انه قريب الشبه لتصميم المنازل التى اكتشفتها البعثات فى فلسطين بل ان 20%من الاوانى الفخارية التى وجدت فى هذا المنزل تعود الى نفس الاوانى الفخارية المكتشفة من العصر الفلسطينى البرونزى الوسيط، اما فى الجنوب الغربى من هذا المنزل وجد شيئا اكثر اثارة حيث اكتشفت مقبرة تضم العديد من القبور وبرغم ان القبور مبنية من الطوب الطينى وهو نفس الشكل المتبع فى المقابر المصرية الا ان المحتويات كانت فلسطينية مائة بالمائة.
وبالرغم من ان 50%من المحتويات قد نهبت من نابشو القبور عبر العصور القديمة الا انه مازال الذكور المدفونين بها يحتفظون باسلحتهم الفلسطينية الطراز بجانبهم،فكل ذكر كان بجانبه رمحان،بلطة وخناجر،والمقبرة الثامنة كانت تحتوى على دليل قوى وهو البلطة الفلسطينية المعروفة باسم منقار البطة وحزام منقوش من البرونز، ولكن احد تلك المقابر كان يحتوى على شىء فريد من نوعه.......

قبر يوسف
83 مترا جنوب غرب المنزل وجد هذا القبر الغريب حيث انه اكبر جميع المقابر الموجودة فى تلك المقبرة ويتكون من غرفة الدفن الرئيسية وملحق بها غرفة اخرى للصلاة والعبادة وبالداخل وجد بعض اللصوص تمثال من الحجر الجيرى لرجل يجلس بطريقة رسمية ولون جلده اصفر وهو اللون المعروف به الاسيويون فى الفن المصرى الفرعونى وشعره باللون الاحمر ومصفوف على شكل عيش الغراب وهى الصورة النمطية للاسيويون عند الفراعنة ويضم عصى على كتفه الايمن وهى علامة الاجنبى عند الفراعنة،والتمثال قد حطم ودنس عمدا كما يروى مانفريد فى كتابه ويؤكد (ديفيد روهيل) فى كتابه الفراعنة والملوك ان هذا القبر هو قبر يوسف.
ولكن لم توجد بداخله اى عظام ليوسف كما حدثنا الكتاب المقدس ان عند خروج موسى من ارض مصر اخذ معه عظام يوسف،عندما فتحوا المقبرة وجدوا بقايا من تابوت من الحجر الجيرى مكسور ومنهوب ما بداخله وكما هو معروف وشائع ان ناهبو القبور كانوا يسرقون محتويات القبر اما ان يسرقوا العظام فهذا شىء لم يحدث من قبل وهذا اكبر دليل على ان هذة العظام كانت ليوسف وهى العظام التى اخذها موسى معه عند خروجه من ارض مصر.
ولكن هل كسر التمثال قبل اخذ العظام ام عند اخذها؟ لم يستطع العلماء الاجابة عن ذلك وان كانوا يرجحون ان القبر اقتحم فى فترة الاضطراب السياسى عند سيطرة الهكسوس على الدلتا وربما اول ملك للهكسوس هو من كسر التمثال وهذا يتوافق مع سفر الخروج الاصحاح الاول عندما يقول بقيام ملك جديد لم يكن يعرف يوسف وانه سخر اليهود كعبيد. وربما ان اليهود بعد اقتحام القبر وتدنيسه خافوا على ما تبقى بداخله فقاموا بتخبئة عظام يوسف فى مكان آمن لمدة طويلة ثم اخذها موسى معه فى خروجه.

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## alaakamel30 (9 يناير 2010)

ما هو الدليل الذى اكتشف على وجود الملك شيشق اول ملك مصرى يذكر اسمه بالكتاب المقدس؟

حتى القرن العاشر قبل الميلاد كان من المعتاد أن يذكر ملوك مصر بأسم ( فرعون) ولكن بعد ذلك ذكر أسم ملك مصرى لأول مرة باسمه الحقيقى فى الكتاب المقدس وكان ذلك الملك هو (شيشق) الذى حكم مصر فى نفس الفترة التى حكم فيها سليمان وابنه رحبعام ويظهر أسمه لاول مرة فى ملوك اول 40:11.
ونتيجة لوثنية سليمان وعبادته لآلهة اخرى غير الرب فتكلم الرب الى أخيا النبى وقال له ان يتكلم الى يربعام وهو موظف كبير لدى سليمان مسئول عن أعمال بيت يوسف ويقول له ان الرب سيعطيه عشرة أسباط من بنى اسرائيل ليحكمهم ويبقى لبيت داود سبط واحد فقط ، ونتيجة لذلك حاول سليمان قتل يربعام كمحاولة للحفاظ على وحدانية مملكته ولكن يربعام هرب منه الى مصر حيث قدم له شيشق فرعونها مأوى.
وبعد موت سليمان عاد يربعام واستقل بمملكة اسرائيل الشمالية وانفصل عن يهوذا التى يحكمها رحبعام ابن سليمان،ولكن بعد وقت قصير وفى السنة الخامسة لحكم رحبعام ابن سليمان دخل شيشق مع جيش كبير مكون من 1200 عربة و60000 فارس بالإضافة لعدد كبير جدا من الليبيين والكوشيين،ولما هاجم أورشليم أخذ معه كل الكنوز التى وجدها فى هيكل الرب وكل كنوز الملك سليمان بما فى ذلك الدروع الذهبية التى صنعها سليمان، ونجت أورشليم من الدمار لأن قادتها اتضعوا جدا أمام الرب.

وفى السجلات المصرية المكتشفة لاحقا يوجد إسم شيشق ولكنه ينطق شيشنوق ومعروف بأسم ششنوق الأول وهو ينحدر من شيوخ قبيلة ليبية من المشواش الذين عاشوا فى مصر فى نهاية الدولة الحديثة وتقلد منصب قائد الجيش فى عصر حكم الملك (بسوسينيس الثانى) اخر ملوك الاسرة 21 ، ولكنه قفز الى كرسى العرش من خلال زواج ابنه (اوسركون) من ابنة الملك بسوسينيس،ولما مات الملك بدون ان يترك ولد ليخلفه قفز شيشق الى العرش وحكم فى الفترة ما بين 924:945 ق.م وكان بداية لحكم الليبين مصر لمدة 230 عاما هى مدة حكم الاسرة 22.
وأثناء حكم شيشق انبعث المجد المصرى ثانيةٍ وتجلى ذلك فى التقدم الذى حدث فى مدن مثل ممفيس وطيبة ،ولكن شيشق كانت عينه على جارته الشمالية إسرائيل ولما قدم مأوى ليربعام كان يهدف لتقويته كمعارض لحكم رحبعام مما يؤدى لإضعاف مملكة إسرائيل ولما حدث التقسيم كانت فرصة ذهبية له للهجوم على المملكتين الشمالية والجنوبية لاسرائيل حيث انهم كانوا من الضعف بعد التقسيم لإنزال هزيمة ساحقة بهم، ولم يكن الهدف من مهاجمته لهم هو الاحتلال بل فقط الاستيلاء على الغنائم وكسر الاحتكار التجارى لاسرائيل فى الشمال.
وعندما عاد شيشق قام ببناء محكمة كبيرة فى طيبة جنوب مصر اما معبد الإله أمون وقد بناها من الغنائم والاموال المنهوبة من حملته العسكرية على اسرائيل،وللأسف هذة المحكمة دمرت بشدة ولكن بقى منها أثار بسيطة مدون على جدرانها قصة هجومها على اسرائيل وافتخاره بحملته العسكرية وتصور على الجانب الايمن شيشق وسط جمع من الاجانب(الاسرائيلين) وهم يطلبون منه العفو وعلى الجانب الأيسر تصور الإله أمون وهو يقود المدن الأسيرة بالحبال،وكل مدينة مكتوبة فى دائرة بيضاوية الشكل مع سجين أسير على قمة الدائرة ومن المدن الوجودة أسمائها (مجدو) ولكن اسم اورشليم تم محوه مع التدمير، وهناك لوحة تذكارية بالمكان تمثل الحملة العسكرية على اسرائيل تم اكتشافها عام 1926 بواسطة معهد الدراسات الشرقية تستطيع قراءة اسم شيشق عليها بوضوح.
ومما يتفق مع قصة هجوم شيشق على اسرائيل ونهبه لكنوز الهيكل والملك هو ان ابنه اوسركون الاول عندما ملك بعد وفاة والده قام بتقديم كمية كبيرة من الذهب (383 طن) الى المعابد فمن اين جاء بمثل تلك الكمية الا من كنوز الملك سليمان.
كذلك عندما مات ابنه شيشق الثانى حفيد شيشق الاول قام ابوه بدفنه فى تابوت من الفضة الخالصة وهو التابوت الذى اكتشفه (بيير مونتيه) عام 1939 بقرية طانيس فى دلتا مصر.

يتبع...............


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 يناير 2010)

هل النبى بلعام شخصية حقيقية ام اسطورية؟

فى اكتشاف لم يثبق له مثيل تم اكتشاف وثيقة فى منطقة (دير علا) بالاردن عام 1967 تحكى الوثيقة عن نشاط نبى يدعى (بلعام) فهل هو النبى المذكور فى الكتاب المقدس؟
الوثيقة التى تم اكتشافها تظهر بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان فى اول اربعة أسطر منها تشير الى بلعام بن بعور تماما كما ذكر الاسم فى الكتاب المقدس .
بلعام لم يكن يهوديا بل كان مستأجرا من بالاق ملك موآب ليلعن الشعب اليهودى الذى عسكر فى الجانب الشرقى لنهر الاردن والذى كان يعد نفسه لدخوله التاريخى للارض الموعودة،بلعام اضطر لمباركة الشعب اليهودى عوضا عن لعنته كما ذكر سفر العدد 24:22.
وبعد فترة كان بلعام هو سبب خطية اليهود عندما زنوا مع بنات المديانين والموآبيين وبخروا لآلهتهم بعل فغور، وفى النهاية قتل اليهود بلعام عندما ارسلهم موسى لمحاربة المديانيين.
وقد جاءت الاشارة الى بلعام فى نصوص العهد الجديد ايضا:
رسالة بطرس الثانية15:2 (قد تركوا الطريق المستقيم فضلوا تابعين طريق بلعام بن بعور الذى احب اجرة الاثم)
وفى رسالة يهوذا 11(ويل لهم لانهم سلكوا طريق قايين وانصبوا الى ضلالة بلعام لاجل اجرة وهلكوا فى مشاجرة قورح).
الوثيقة النصية وجدت مكتوبة على 119 شظية من الجبس ومكتوبة بالحبر الاحمر والاسود وهى تمثل مجتمعة نص من 50 سطر وجدت بين انقاض منزل دمر كليا فى زلزال وربما هو الزلزال المعروف الذى حدث سنة 760 ق م فى عهد الملك عزيا والنبى عاموس، والجزء الاخير من النص تظهر عليه علامات البلى ولربما بقى وقت كبير على معلقا على حائط المنزل قبل وقوع الزلزال.
وفى اول الوثيقة كتب باللون الاحمر وباللغة الآرامية العنوان التالى (تحذيرات من كتاب بلعام بن بعور بصير الآلهة) ، ويظهر من النص ان هذة الوثيقة هى صورة من نص اخر كان موجود قبل كتابة هذا النص الجبسى بكثير، ويقول النص ان بلعام يحاول الاتصال بالآلهة لاجل حكم وشيك ويدخل فى جدال مع مستمعيه.
وهناك عدة اوجه للشبه والتقارب بين الوثيقة المكتشفة وما ذكر بسفر العدد بالكتاب المقدس،فالمنطقة المذكورة بالكتاب والتى دارت فيها احداث بلعام هى نفس المنطقة التى تم اكتشاف الوثيقة فيها،فشعب بنى اسرائيل كانوا يعسكرونعلى سهول موآب بالقرب من نهر الاردن ومنطقة دير العلا التى تم اكتشاف الوثيقة بها تقع 25 ميلا شمال هذة المنطقة عند صب نهر يبوق فى وادى الاردن، وكان بلعام من بصور قريبا من النهر بآرام.
ومنذ اكتشاف الوثيقة فى دير علا فقد ذهب العلماء الى ان هذا المنزل المدمر كان منزل بلعام نفسه وهو ما قاله العالم(ويليام شى) ويضيف ايضا ان آرام هى مدينة كانت تسمى أدم ولكن نظرا لان فى اللغة العبرية القديمة كان حرف الراء والدال قريبين الشبه الى بعضهم البعض فتم اعادة نسخها لاحقا واصبحت آرام وتعود الناس على نطقها بهذا الشكل.
فى جزء كبير من النص وجه بلعام لعنات وكان يستخدم اسم (آل شداى) وهو اسم من اسماء الله فى العهد القديم والغريب ان ايوب استخدم نفس الاسم وكما هو معروف للمفسرين ان ايوب كان يعيش فى آرام وهى نفس المنطقة التى جاء منها بلعام وبذلك يتضح ان اسم ال شداى كان معروف فى هذة المنطقة كاسم لله.
النص يمثل مشكلة للمتشككين فى صحة الكتاب المقدس والذين يشكون فى مخطوطاته القديمة حيث ان هذا النص يذكر به اسم بلعام صريحا وهو نص خارج نصوص الكتاب ولكنه يتفق معه تماما.

سلام يسوع المسيح اترك لكم


----------



## منصور بشرى (11 يناير 2010)

بصراحة معلومات قيمة الرب يزيدك من المعرفة ويزيد عليك نعمته  وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## alaakamel30 (12 يناير 2010)

منصور بشرى قال:


> بصراحة معلومات قيمة الرب يزيدك من المعرفة ويزيد عليك نعمته وكل عام وانت بخير


 
اشكرك عزيزى على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الرقيقة
وكل عام وانت بالف خير:16_14_21:


----------



## alaakamel30 (15 يناير 2010)

ماهو الحجر الموآبى وماذا كتب عليه؟
الحجر الموىبى واحد من اهم الاكتشافات الاثرية التى اكتشفت على الاطلاق ،وجدته البعثة الطبية الفرنسية عام 1868 فى منطقة (ذيبان ) بالأردن، والحجر منقوش ويتحدث عن ميشا بن كموش ملك موآب


----------



## alaakamel30 (15 يناير 2010)

وكان ميشع يحكم موآب فى نفس الفترة التى شهدت حكم يهوشافاط لمملكة يهوذا ويورام لمملكة اسرائيل الشمالية فى منتصف القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد تقريبا، وكل شىء نعرفه عن ميشع هو مذكور فى سفر الملوك الثانى الاصحاح الثالث  ولكننا عرفنا الان اكثر من خلال هذا الحجر المكتشف.
والكتاب المقدس والحجر كلاهما يتحدثان عن ثورة ميشع ولكن من منظوران مختلفان،وكتب ميشع قصة الثورة على هذا الحجر الصلب والذى يبلغ ارتفاعه 3 أقدام وعرضه قدمان وكتب عليه ما يقرب من 34 سطر ولكن للاسف الشديد قد اتلف البدو المحليين هذه الوثيقة القيمة قبل قبل ان تتسلمها البعثة وتقدمها للسلطات آنذاك وبالفعل تم ترميم ما يقرب من ثلثان الحجر ولكن السطر الاخير فقد تماما،واللغة المكتوب بها على الحجر هى اللغة الموىبية وهى شديدة القرب من اللغة العبرية.
وكانت موآب تقع فى الجزء الشرقى من جهة شمال البحر الميت وكان المنطقة المتنازع عليها تسمى 
(ميديبا) وكانت احيانا تقع تحت سيطرة الموآبيين واحيانا تحت سيطرة اعدائهم،وكان الاموريين هم اول من احتلوا هذة المنطقة ثم اخذها الاسرائيلين ثم الموىبيين ثم العمونيين ثم عادت مرة اخرى لاسرائيل.
فى منتصف القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد نجح ميشا فى التخلص من حكم الاسرائيلين وسيطرتهم على المدينة(راجع ملوك الثانى اصحاح 3) حيث يتحدث الكتاب عن تحالف ملوك يهوذا واسرائيل مع ملك أدوم لاستعادة المنطقة مرة اخرى،وقد نجح التحالف فى مهاجمة المنطقة من الجنوب وتدمير عدة مدن هناك ولكن عندما حاولوا طرد ميشع من مدينة (قي حارسة) التى تسمى اليوم باسم(الكرك) فشلوا فشلا ذريعا بعد ان قدم ميشع ابنه الاكبر كذبيحة لآلهته على أسوار المدينة،وبرغم ما حققته الحملة من نجاح إلا ان المنطقة استطاعت ان تحافظ على استقلالها والدفاع ضد اسرائيل وهذا هو كل ما كتب عنها فى الكتاب المقدس ولكن الحجر الموأبى أكمل لنا القصة ومن يقرأ الحجر يجد ان اسلوبه قريب الشبه من نفس أسلوب كتابة العهد القديم من حيث اللغة والتعابير،وبالطبع حكى لنا الحجر عن نجاح ميشع فى صد الاعداء الاسرائيليين ودور كموش إله موآب فى معونتهم
ويؤكد الحجر ليس فقط قصة المعركة بيم معشا واسرائيل بل يذكر أيضا فى كثير من سطوره اسم(عمرى) اقوى ملوك المملكة الشمالية والمذكور فى سفر ملوك اول 16،وذكر الحجر اسم كموش إله موأب وهو ما يتفق مع ذكر الكتاب المقدس لهذا الاسم 11 مرة فى أسفار العدد والقضاة وملوك اول وثانى وإرميا، كما انه فى السطرين ال16 و18 يذكر صراحة اسم يهوة إله اسرائيل وبذلك يكون الحجر هو اول وثيقة تتحدث صراحة عن يهوه خارج نصوص الكتاب المقدس.
كما يذكر الحجر ايضا اسماء 12 مدينة من خلال سطوره وكلها جاء ذكرها فى العهد القديم وهو دليل على توافق الحجر مع ما يقع بين ايدينا الان من اسفار الكتاب المقدس


----------



## alaakamel30 (15 يناير 2010)

يتبع............


----------

